
How much is your life worth? - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/09/04/selling-genuine/
======
tsestrich
While fairly introspective, I wasn't really sure what this was trying to say.
Is it saying that he doesn't want to charge for anything he does so that he
can't be valued?

I instead hope to charge as much as possible for as many things as possible,
there-by valuing my life as highly as possible. My life is not non-profit :)

~~~
messel
It was less a projected charging plan and more a statement concerning the
complicated nature of value. There's a contradiction in that no man's effort
can be perfectly measured. Consider historic visionaries, a great many years
after their life has ended, society finds great value in their creations and
ideas. It's a tough thing for us to judge somethings price (we estimate what
it's worth to us at least).

(My response to a comment from Dave) I admit there is a split between
emotional and monetary value. Maybe we have to do more than just put a price
tag on our time, we need to charge an amount that "pays the bills" or provides
for a sustainable business but understand that the ultimate value of our
service may not be tightly coupled to the fee we charge.

